# Hi there



## Ron Verboom (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm Ron Verboom, live in the Netherlands and as a hobby i'm composing my own music. I first started out with dance/trance and downtempo stuf but lately i'm concentrating more and more on cinematic/orchestral pieces, you can put so much more emotion in this kind of music imo. Influences for my orchestral pieces are Hans Zimmer, Ennio Morricone and Steven Price to name a few. Great to be here, looks like a cool forum, a lot of useful info to use for learning new tricks and getting better.

Here you can listen to my latest orchestral work:

http://soundcloud.com/romiexp/sets/the-lonely-sea/

I hope you like what you hear

Greetings,

-Ron


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome Ron!

I haven't got time yet to listen to your piece, but it is bookmarked. Always nice to see a fellow Dutchie on the forums here


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Mar 9, 2014)

Welkom!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 10, 2014)

Thx for the warm welcome, great to be here, already found some great info about cool choir and string packages. Great site!


----------



## JSmit (Mar 10, 2014)

Welkom :D


----------



## PJMorgan (Mar 10, 2014)

Hillo and Welcome


----------



## bryla (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome Ron!

Great to see so many Dutch composers


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Ron , welcome to V.I . I just listened through your pieces , I really enjoyed the atmosphere in the tracks . Some lovely work in there o-[][]-o


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks again and SymphonicSamples, thx for the listen, it means a lot to me when people say they like my stuf

And yes, let the Dutchmen rule


-Ron


----------



## g_randybrown (Mar 15, 2014)

_it means a lot to me when people say they like my stuf_

I like your stuf...very nice!
Good luck,
Randy


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thx Randy


----------

